

More than 1300 domains point to Mailinator's mail server - zinxq
http://viewdns.info/reversewhois/?q=@mailinator.com

======
zinxq
FYI - the reason people point domains there is this:

Your Own Private Mailinator: [http://mailinator.blogspot.com/2008/01/your-own-
private-mail...](http://mailinator.blogspot.com/2008/01/your-own-private-
mailinator.html)

